# Thankyou Mr Postman! PIc heavy!



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG Elly, that is too cute. What a lucky boy Chester is to have such a thoughtful friend like Honey...such a gorgeous boy and beautiful girlie:smooch:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chester*

That is so adorable all of the pics of Chester and the captions you added and it was so sweet of Honey to send him a present!!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

It was such a thoughtful thing to do we thought it deserved a thoughtful thank you especially as the duck has opened the door to a new treat as its air dried and something new we can now buy for him that doesnt have the dreaded chicken in  He was a happy boy indeed


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Chester I hope you enjoy them (my mum cuts them into tiny bits:uhoh: hope you get bigger bits) you have been through a lot lately with the T word I thought it might cheer you up. 
Oh btw you are a bit cute


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Theyre shlurrpppy delicious!!

But... I'm only 'a bit cute'?!?!?!!! A bit huh?!? 

Will this change your mind gorgeous Honey?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How cute is that ???


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

elly said:


> Theyre shlurrpppy delicious!!
> 
> But... I'm only 'a bit cute'?!?!?!!! A bit huh?!?
> 
> Will this change your mind gorgeous Honey?


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: Honey says okay very cute:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

those are really great pics of Chester enjoying his special gift, but I think that Honey really is the little diva that her mommy says she is, cause she sent one to Tom too


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a lucky boy Chester is, so nice of Honey to send him a special treat to enjoy. 

Chester is a very handsome boy, enjoyed the pictures of him opening his package.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Everyone needs a friend like Honey in their lives! Love the pictures!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

davebeech said:


> those are really great pics of Chester enjoying his special gift, but I think that Honey really is the little diva that her mommy says she is, cause she sent one to Tom too


What can she say a girl likes to shop


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

davebeech said:


> those are really great pics of Chester enjoying his special gift, but I think that Honey really is the little diva that her mommy says she is, cause she sent one to Tom too


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!??????!!!!!! 











Honey..I thought you only had eyes for me :uhoh:










Thats okay, Toms my friend and he needed a treat too...but just give me a few moments to pick up the pieces of my :heartbeat










I love you both really x


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great gift. I think she really appreciates it. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Elly I cried laughing at that just priceless so funny, the Diva sends them both love and kisses but she has said she needs to keep her options open as she doesnt want her heart broken


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Haha! Aw poor Chester, hope your heart is mending!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

LOL! Love this thread....too cute!! 

How sweet of Honey....the little two timer.  (but she's so pretty too, that she probably has many knocking down her door!).


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG - Elly that has me in stitches - especially the last one, - poor Chester thinking that the girl only had eyes for him, but i'm sure he won't mind sharing Honey's affections with Tom


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Splendid pics!! Aaaaaww...


----------

